

The Innovation of Loneliness - millions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Bkr_udado

======
rrrene
"If we are not able to be alone, we will only know ... how to be lonely."

This counter-intuitive conclusion might be the most important statement in
this video. It is not so much about technology being bad or social networks
eroding our real connections to other human beings, but much more about losing
the ability to be silent, thoughtful and ... well just be alone sometimes.

edit: typo

